# 1978 john derre 316



## richardsparr73 (8 mo ago)

I've got a 1978 316 the transmission is misding the sight glass. In assuming the previous owner just replaced it with a solid line.
I called the local dealer yesterday to see about offering it but he couldn't find the part.
My concern with just cutting the line and putting in a sight glass is at will not be at tge proper point.

If anybody has one that they could measure the line for me that would be great.
Or any other insight .
Thanks 
Richard


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here! I have the same tractor and it came with a translucent line that fit into a vertical slot in the rear of the frame. The proper full level was the middle of the slot. Mine did not have a sight glass like later 300 series models.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Richard, welcome to the tractor forum.

See item #8 on attached parts diagram. Note that this is for a hydrostatic transmission. 



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/75077/referrer/navigation/pgId/209324


----------



## richardsparr73 (8 mo ago)

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/62303/referrer/navigation/pgId/204383


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sixbales second posted link has the correct parts diagram for our old model 316 tractors. The other parts diagram is for the later model 316 that is a totally different tractor. Good, but different.


----------

